

Can anything curb the dominance of the internet's big guns? - strttn
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/apr/22/can-anything-curb-dominance-of-internet-big-guns-amazon-google

======
bediger4000
Probably not. Hal Varian discussed this very issue in his 1990 paper,
"Economic Incentives in Software Design"
([http://people.ischool.berkeley.edu/~hal/Papers/Software.pdf](http://people.ischool.berkeley.edu/~hal/Papers/Software.pdf))
See also: Microsoft Windows.

Dear Guardian: please remember at least the recent past, OK? Otherwise, you'll
be condemned to repeat it.

